# schwinn town and country for sale $200



## dave the wave (Aug 31, 2011)

sold..............................


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2011)

missing a digit in the phone number.nice t&c though.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 16, 2013)

updated number.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 10, 2013)

sold sold ..............


----------

